# carp/bait and buckeye lake



## jshbuckeye

I am looking to economize my fishing along with everything else I almost always release everything I catch unless someone is with me who wants some fish then i give them to them thats assumeing we catch some. I love catching big fish and theres plenty of big carp in Buckeye lake would like to hear some of the recipes for making carp bait would also like some catfish and striper baits


----------



## TimJC

It is hard to beat canned sweet corn for the convenience and availability, though there are cheaper options, like boiled field corn.

I personally fish the method, which involves packing a slightly moist course mix of flours, grains, breadcrumbs, chicken/rabbit/horse feed around the hookbait or sinker so that it crumbles apart in the water to release an attractive sent trail. A simple method mix, or packbait to be specific, is a canister of old fashioned oats, a can of creamed corn, and palmful of kosher salt. There are much more complicated mixes but this is the easiest one to learn what the consistency should be like.

I assume you are looking for doughbait recipes, but I find them not to be worth the effort.

If you really want to get into the in and outs of carp fishing check out the Carp Angler's Group. There is much more to it that baits and recipes. There are several different styles of fishing that can open a new world of angling to you. Unfortunately, as with all fishing, there is nothing economical about it.

Carp Angler's Group Forums



CAG Articles and Tutorials


----------



## Fishman

Back in the old days, when I was a college kid I frquently fished Buckeye, sometimes as much as 3 times a week (it was about an hour drive mind you  ) Anyways, I exclusivly fished Brook park, right at the mouth of the canal by the house that had the goofy lookin' ornament in it's back yard. Great carp fishing there, basically used sweet corn and occasionally bread balls. Was darn good fishing too, obviously worth the drive back when gas was a 1.25 a gallon 

I'm not kidding ya, go check it out, you'll have a ball. Very easy to bank fish and you'll draw a lot of attention from all the folks out there fishing with worms. Always had a good time there, learned about it through CAG.


----------



## jshbuckeye

thanks guys brooks park this weekend i imagine it is a well kept park that noone uses


----------

